# تم رفع دورة gprs لل م / محمود عبدالعزيز على موقع اليوتيوب



## محمود010 (22 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بناءا على طلب بعض الاخوة المهندسين بأن يتم رفع دورة GPRS على اليوتيوب لكى يقوموا بمشاهدتها مباشرة على الانترنت فقد قمت بالفعل بالبدء فى رفع الكورس وقد تم رفع الجزء الاول بعد عناء  .


وهذا هو رابط الكورس على المنتدى :

​*لأول مرة كورس gprs -- فيديو عربى -- تم الانتهاء من الكورس - ارجو التثبيت*




وهذا هو رابط الجزء الاول على اليوتيوب :


دورة GPRS : الدرس الاول ( مدونة نظرة بعمق )  


او يمكنكم المشاهدة مباشرة من هنا







وسيتم رفع باقى الاجزاء تباعا ان شاء الله وعند الانتهاء من رفع كل جزء سيتم تحديث التدوينة .
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


----------



## FINISH ENGINEER (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يا هندسة وربنا يوفقك ويبارلك ويرزقك الجنة وعاوزين شرح لحاجة متقدمة زى lte securty


----------



## محمود010 (24 مارس 2012)

وجزاك مثله ان شاء الله

بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع فانا كنت افكر من فترة ان اقوم بشرح شىء لم يقم احد بشرحه او حتى تدريسه فى الوطن العربى من قبله وهو مثل *lte securty و ايضا **WiMAX securty* والكثير من الاشياء ولكن المشكلة فى الوقت والحالة النفسية السيئة جدا للاسف ولكن هاحاول فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود010 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

سوف يتم البدء فى شرح كورس lte قريبا ان شاء الله


----------

